# Need some graphic editing



## Shakraka (Dec 30, 2008)

Can someone edit out the crappy background on this incredibly GAR picture? Thanks. 


Spoiler


----------



## Noitora (Dec 30, 2008)

That thing's from TTGL, right? I haven't seen that thing in the anime


----------



## Shakraka (Dec 30, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> That thing's from TTGL, right? I haven't seen that thing in the anime


Actually, it's just a giant compilation of a lot of manly drill mecha. 
You can see GaoGaiGar, TTGL, and Diebuster/Gunbuster in there.

Tell you what, the first person to erase the background gets an invitation to _*snip_! (is that allowed here? I'm not sure.)


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 31, 2008)

Spoiler










the flame...was sorta hard to do so it came out bad.

I don't need the invite though.

Edit:I decided to remove the flame. 


Spoiler











It look's crappy, but that's the best I can do :|


----------



## Shakraka (Dec 31, 2008)

The second one was just what I needed. Thanks, PM me if you want the ------- invite code.

Thanks again.


----------

